# Ende der steinpackung



## Karpfenfeederer (14. März 2010)

hallo

ich hätte mal ne frage:
wie kan ich herausfinden wo die steinpackung aufhört??
in meinem hausgeässern(=saar und mosel)soll man angeblich besser fangen, wenn ma hinter der steinpackung fischt!
leider weiß ich nicht wie man herausfindet wo die aufhört...

würde mich über tipps freuen 
mfg|wavey:


----------



## Andal (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

Die Steinpackung hört exakt da auf, wo die brutalen Hänger anfangen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Steinpackung hört exakt da auf, wo die brutalen Hänger anfangen.


 

eine Weise Antwort |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> eine Weisse Antwort |supergri|supergri|supergri



Nö, die war schwarz geschrieben !!!


----------



## u-see fischer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

Letztendlich ist es so wie Andal es beschrieben hat.

Um gute Stellen zu finden bin ich den ganzen Sommer bei dem Niedrigwasser am Rhein entlang gelaufen und habe mir Photos des Ufer geschossen. Nun weiß ich, an welchen Stellen ich wie weit raus muss, um über die Steinpackung zu kommen.

Ohne diese Photos könnte ich auch nur anhand der Hänger sagen, wo die Steinpackungen aufhören.


----------



## NedRise (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

Das mit den Photos ist eine super Idee.Sollte der Rhein es im Sommer zulassen.Mach ich auch mal ein paar Spaziergänge mit der Digicam.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



NedRise schrieb:


> Das mit den Photos ist eine super Idee.Sollte der Rhein es im Sommer zulassen.Mach ich auch mal ein paar Spaziergänge mit der Digicam.



Ich weiß jetzt auch, wo ich auf gar keinen Fall angeln werde. Dort liegen Einkaufswagen und sogar ein großer Abfallkontainer im Wasser. Bei normalem Wasserstand nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## Dunraven (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt auch, wo ich auf gar keinen Fall angeln werde. Dort liegen Einkaufswagen und sogar ein großer Abfallkontainer im Wasser. Bei normalem Wasserstand nicht zu sehen.



Aale würde ich da schon mal suchen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Steinpackung hört exakt da auf, wo die brutalen Hänger anfangen.




*Wenigsten ein Praktiker hier im Forum.*


----------



## Gardenfly (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

Reinspringen und nachschauen, hatte zumindest im Gifhorner Verein jemand gemacht bei einen Angeln.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Aale würde ich da schon mal suchen.



@Dunraven
Entlang der Steinpackung findest Du überall Aal, der fühlt sich auch, oder gerade erstrecht, in den Steinpackung wohl. Deswegen brauche ich nicht noch dahin zu werfen, wo unter einer Brücke auf ca. 10 Meter in einer Buhne 3 - 4 Einkaufwagen, 1 Müllkontainer und min. 1 Fahrrad liegt. Bei der Strömung wird wohl JEDER Wurf verlohren sein.


----------



## daci7 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Reinspringen und nachschauen, hatte zumindest im Gifhorner Verein jemand gemacht bei einen Angeln.



ich weiß nicht, wie das bei saar und mosel aussieht, aber im rhein wäre das an vielen stellen SEHR unüberlegt, wenn nicht lebensmüde ...


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

aber wenn ich den köderschleifen lassen will...
der bleibt dann doch an den steinen hängen!?


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



Karpfenfeederer schrieb:


> aber wenn ich den köderschleifen lassen will...
> der bleibt dann doch an den steinen hängen!?



Ich fische an Steinpackungen mit 2 unterschiedlichen Montagen.

1. Schweres Grundblei, da darf nichts rollen/schleifen. Kurz raus und bei Biss sofort anschlagen.

2. Mit "Ausleger". Habe mir vor vielen Jahren eine Sportex Teleskoprute mit 5,60 Meter länge und WG bis 50g gekauft. Die kommt auf einen Rutenständer der ca. 1 - 1,5 Meter hoch ist und die Rute wagerecht über dem Wasser hält. Geangelt wird mit Pose direkt unter der Rutenspitze.


----------



## Hilde (17. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Steinpackung hört exakt da auf, wo die brutalen Hänger anfangen.



Müsste es nicht heissen "wo auch die brutalen Hänger aufhören"|kopfkrat


----------



## Dunraven (17. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

Nein.
Denn Du wirfst raus und kurbelst ein. Keine Steinpackung, immer noch keine, Hänger! Da beginnt sie also von der Mitte aus gesehen und endet vom Ufer aus betrachtet. Deine Variante stimmt wenn Du vom Ufer aus immer weiter nach draußen gehen würdest bis es keine Hänger mehr gibt. Aber wer riskiert schon 20 Hänger wenn bei weit auswerfen und dann einholen einer ausreicht? 
Also ist die Aussage von Andal realistischer (wenn man nicht grade zuviel Material über hat).


----------



## d-tour (17. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

jaja diese verdammten hänger, immer wieder lästig.
gibt es eigentlich eine methode um die hänger etwas zu vermeiden oder einen trick sie besser lösen zu können ?

ich bin noch ein frischangler und habe oft hänger zu verzeichnen und ziehe dann die rute immer in verschiedene richtungen um den hänger zu lösen aber sehr oft geht dabei das vorfach drauf 
(was ja noch zu verkraften ist) und manchmal reisst die hauptschnur (0.20er mono), die bremse ist so eingestellt das höchstens das vorfach reisst aber nicht die hauptschnur und wenn diese reisst dann ist die feedermontage wieder futsch. 

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen tip geben 


gruss

d-tour


----------



## Dunraven (17. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

Beim Feedern gibt es natürlich nicht soviele Möglichkeiten. Ein Plastikfutterkorb wäre eine. Die steigen schneller hoch und setzen sich deshalb nicht ganz so schnell fest, aber auch das ist keine Garantie. Ohne Futterkorb wären eben Drop Shot Bleie, Tiroler Hölzel, ect. eine Möglichkeit, da die durch ihre Form normal nicht ganz so leicht festsitzen wie kompakte Bleie.


----------



## daci7 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*

flügelbleie lösen sich auch sehr schnell vom grund beim einkurbeln und bringen somit weniger hänger


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Ende der steinpackung*



d-tour schrieb:


> jaja diese verdammten hänger, immer wieder lästig.
> gibt es eigentlich eine methode um die hänger etwas zu vermeiden oder einen trick sie besser lösen zu können ?
> d-tour



Ja, es gibt spezielle Methoden für das Fischen an/in der Steinschüttung. Gebe hier jetzt nur einen kleinen Tipp:
_>>Such mal bei Gerlinger nach "Ron Thompson Snake Lead" oder übersetzt "Ron Thompson Schlangen Blei" (wie die das da auch immer nennen). Das verhängt sich auch nicht, wenn du mitten in der Schüttung fischt; dazu auftreibender Köder...<<_
denn mein Artikel in der 'Fisch & Fang' speziell zu diesem Thema erscheint erst noch. Aber als brave Angler lest ihr natürlich alle 'FuF' und 'Der Raubfisch', nicht wahr?!  |znaika:


----------

